# Is a 1000w MH/HPS light overkill?



## SicksPackStang (Nov 14, 2007)

For 10 White Widows being grown to about 3 1/2' tall in a grow box 6ftwide, 3 ft deep, 4ft tall?


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 14, 2007)

sounds perfect actually but just make sure that you have a way to deal with the heat cause there will be alot of it. My suggestion is using a cool tube.


----------



## SicksPackStang (Nov 14, 2007)

you think those cool tubes are good? they dont seem like they spread the light around...


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, sounds good man- You'll be really good on lumens for 9 feet square. 

I've got a slightly smaller area than that (8) and use a 1000w HPS in flowering for 5 females, with lots of space. Just make sure to get a good vented hood and be sure to keep the temp down.

Your grow area is only 4 feet tall? Might be a problem there.


----------

